# Molasses



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi Heather,I read somewhere that Molasses/tracle is good for you (cant remmber where I read it though).My question is firstly is it good for you? I dont want to eat refined sugar at all does Molasses fit into this? and lastly I was told that it can act as a laxative this isn't even something I want to experiment with (Im IBS D) is this true?thanks,Mich


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Mich - Molasses is actually a byproduct of refined sugar production. In sugar refining, molasses is separated from the sugar crystals after each of three boiling or extraction processes that sugar cane goes through. The third and final separation is called blackstrap molasses, and it's a good source of iron.All types of molasses (regular and blackstrap) are made up of sucrose, glucose, fructose, and also contain small amounts of B vitamins and calcium. It's a fairly good source of magnesium (and magnesium can act as a laxative). Fully refined sugar, like white granulated sugar, is just plain sucrose. So molasses, and especially blackstrap molasses, has a lot more nutritional value than fully refined sugar.However, if you want to avoid all refined sugars, I'd include molasses on that list. The best totally unrefined sweeteners are honey and maple syrup.Hope this helps.Best,Heather


----------

